# why are people not giving weidman his dues



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Chris just brutally KOed one of the Greatest ever and is now the middle weight champ but noone seems To be giving him the credit he deserves. All I am hearing is:

Weidman Got lucky 
Silva doesnt care anymore 
silva through the fight 
Age caught up to silva


Silva really didn't do anything he didn't normally and weidman caught him He dethroaned the champ that was once thought unbeatable and deserves his props for it so give it to him.


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

Its not about that... Weidman is the best middle weight he is the champion no doubt, but the thing is people don't know if he can beat Silva, after that fight...


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

americanfighter said:


> Chris just brutally KOed one of the Greatest ever and is now the middle weight champ but noone seems To be giving him the credit he deserves. All I am hearing is:
> 
> Weidman Got lucky
> Silva doesnt care anymore
> ...


Silva always clowns his opponents. This level of cockiness, however, was unusual. I haven't seen that kind of bullshit since the Maia fight.

Weidman deserves a ton of respect. He's a deserving Champ and I think he'll stay the champ for a while. but Silva dug his own grave, Weidman just finished the job.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Sports_Nerd said:


> Silva always clowns his opponents. This level of cockiness, however, was unusual. I haven't seen that kind of bullshit since the Maia fight.


that was because Anderson had to step it up since Weidman wasn't having any of it.


----------



## JASONJRF (Nov 3, 2009)

Sports_Nerd said:


> Silva always clowns his opponents. This level of cockiness, however, was unusual. I haven't seen that kind of bullshit since the Maia fight.
> 
> Weidman deserves a ton of respect. He's a deserving Champ and I think he'll stay the champ for a while. but Silva dug his own grave, Weidman just finished the job.


Agree with this. Good for Weidman Anderson seemed to do his normal thing but it seemed more than usual with the faking being hurt. It just seemed over the top to where I think he did what he wanted to do after the first few times of calling Chris out to get him to stand with him. After that was accomplished I would have liked him to try and hit Chris and finish him and stop the clowning so if he lost we could know for sure. Now there will be a question mark unfortunately a what if. 

Like I said good for Wiedman he maintained composure and got the KO he always was superior on the ground. People saying Anderson wanted to lose and his age caught up are silly. That is not the case.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

JASONJRF said:


> Agree with this. Good for Weidman Anderson seemed to do his normal thing but it seemed more than usual with the faking being hurt. It just seemed over the top to where I think he did what he wanted to do after the first few times of calling Chris out to get him to stand with him. After that was accomplished I would have liked him to try and hit Chris and finish him and stop the clowning so if he lost we could know for sure. Now there will be a question mark unfortunately a what if.
> 
> Like I said good for Wiedman he maintained composure and got the KO he always was superior on the ground. People saying Anderson wanted to lose and his age caught up are silly. That is not the case.


The thing is he did try hitting Weidman, it's not that he wouldn't stop clowning, it's that Weidman knew what not to do and he had the timing of the counters down so that every time Anderson did try to hurt Weidman he saw it coming and avoided with ease which is why Anderson increased the frequency of his antics, trying to lull Weidman into a mistake of over committing or stopping moving, that's what Silva does.

Anderson danced around and tried a sidekick, he tried a spinning roundhouse, he tried a crescent kick. Every one of them missed


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

rabakill said:


> The thing is he did try hitting Weidman, it's not that he wouldn't stop clowning, it's that Weidman knew what not to do and he had the timing of the counters down so that every time Anderson did try to hurt Weidman he saw it coming and avoided with ease which is why Anderson increased the frequency of his antics, trying to lull Weidman into a mistake of over committing or stopping moving, that's what Silva does.


Silva is perfectly capable of effectively attacking instead of taunting and countering.

Refusing outright to attack with anything other than leg strikes and just clowning is something I don't think he's done since, as I mentioned, the Maia fight.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Sports_Nerd said:


> Silva is perfectly capable of effectively attacking instead of taunting and countering.
> 
> Refusing outright to attack with anything other than leg strikes and just clowning is something I don't think he's done since, as I mentioned, the Maia fight.


As I said, he did try striking, and they missed. Which is why he kept "clowning", it's what Anderson does. It would be like criticizing Muhammad Ali getting knocked out while doing his rope-a-dope


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Weidman beat him in the first round and knocked him out in the second, he has all the dues from me.

I was picking Silva to beat him as I thought he was a bit too inexperienced and coming off a year layoff is tough, but he proved me wrong and it'll be interesting to see how his title run goes.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

rabakill said:


> As I said, he did try striking, and they missed. Which is why he kept "clowning", it's what Anderson does. It would be like criticizing Muhammad Ali getting knocked out while doing his rope-a-dope


You call that trying striking? By ANDERSON MUTHAF***ING SILVA?! Nope. That was just disinterested bullshit.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Sports_Nerd said:


> You call that trying striking? By ANDERSON MUTHAF***ING SILVA?! Nope. That was just disinterested bullshit.


He beat Bonnar with a flying knee, he beat Forrest with a jab... I mean, watch the fight again, he tried as forceful a side kick as he could that would have knocked down many a fighter but Weidman blocked it. Anderson is a counter-striker and when someone neither over commits or stands still the counter-striking becomes nullified, which is exactly what happened. That wasn't Anderson not trying, that was Chris Weidman not getting tricked, that's where people are missing the boat. Weidman even had his hands down right in front of Silva and he pushed Silva back with his head because it's not what Anderson was prepared for. Anderson expected Weidman to freeze up or miss a huge punch and he intended to do so by "clowning around" and using head movement respectively.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

rabakill said:


> Weidman even had his hands down right in front of Silva and he pushed Silva back with his head because it's not what Anderson was prepared for. Anderson expected Weidman to freeze up miss a huge punch and he intended to do so by "clowning around" and using head movement respectively.


bingo.

Even Rogan said on commentary that Weidman having his hands down isn't that smart or something along those lines.

Why can't people accept that Weidman had a perfect gameplan for Silva's taunting and it paid off?


----------



## cookiefritas (Jun 17, 2011)

Weidman is relatively new to mma and that is why people are not yet sold on him. Same thing was happening with Jones . He wrecked Vader (munoz) and people said shogun (Silva) was too much of a step up. When he beat shogun people attibuted to shogun being out of shape. 

It is not until you get to defend your belt at least twice that people should start to go over the top with a new fighter.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Weidman was awesome. Not intimidated, and handled the pressure of fighting the best fighter on the planet superbly. Anderson deserved to get knocked out too. He's not done shit on that level to anyone like that since Maia, and he paid for it. It's entertaining as **** when he's doing it against guys like Bonnar and Forrest and making them look like clowns, but against a stud athlete like Weidman it just didn't cut it. Weidman had the perfect gameplan, and dominated the entire fight. All Anderson was allowed to land was a few hard leg-kicks, superb from Weidman. Deserved champion.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

rabakill said:


> The thing is he did try hitting Weidman, it's not that he wouldn't stop clowning, it's that Weidman knew what not to do and he had the timing of the counters down so that every time Anderson did try to hurt Weidman he saw it coming and avoided with ease which is why Anderson increased the frequency of his antics, trying to lull Weidman into a mistake of over committing or stopping moving, that's what Silva does.
> 
> Anderson danced around and tried a sidekick, he tried a spinning roundhouse, he tried a crescent kick. Every one of them missed


Very astute point. Weidman after the fight said Silva basically never hit him with anything significant except a leg kick. The irony here is, Silva couldn't connect like he normally does very early in the fight. Weidman believed that he could stand with Anderson, and keep his composure and that's how it played out. 

Silva did the same exact thing with Forest and connected beautifully. That kept Forest off balance and set him up for the KO. But Weidman was better and faster, and longer. He was able to stay out of Silva's range and connect. I think he could have done that for 5 rounds.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

I personally don't care, if Silva was clowning about too much or wasn't trying or whatever...

Chris gave it 100% and wasn't having any of Anderson's bullshit. As a fighter you team cannot ask for anything more than that. His award was Middleweight Belt, and the only person every to KO Anderson Silva.

Who knows, Weidman might end up being a current day Buster Douglas, or he could have long and successful title reign. Either way, Chris Weidman can be a very proud man, mission accomplished with an epic moment and place in the sports history books.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

One of the 2 biggest upsets ever. Coming off a layoff, not very many high caliber opponents and he dominates the GOAT, you can't write a movie script as crazy as that.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

Weidman will hold the belt for 1 more maybe 2 fights. Thats it. Plus now the UFC is going to promote and hype Weidman to this ridiculous status.....Belfort, Bisping, and Sonnen could all beat him. Still not sold. He Koed a guy that refused to put up his hands and was clowning. Thats going to happen no matter who you are fighting. Im not ready to give up on the UFC yet for its WWE style hype train.



rabakill said:


> One of the 2 biggest upsets ever. Coming off a layoff, not very many high caliber opponents and he dominates the GOAT, you can't write a movie script as crazy as that.


I guess our description of domination are very different. Im not going to debate it either so thats all Im going to say.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

EVERLOST said:


> Weidman will hold the belt for 1 more maybe 2 fights. Thats it..


Just curious how you know this. What's your reasoning. Did that reasoning cause to you pick Weidman to upset Silva?


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

EVERLOST said:


> I guess our description of domination are very different. Im not going to debate it either so thats all Im going to say.


why not discuss it? Weidman won on the ground, the standup and the takedowns. Before the fight ended Anderson lost every aspect of the fight including total strikes landed. How is that not domination?


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

Probably because *Christ Weidman's strategy was to catch Silva during his condescending antics.* Not an unreasonable Strategy, but pretty GSP like.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

ptw said:


> Probably because *Christ Weidman's strategy was to catch Silva during his condescending antics.* Not an unreasonable Strategy, but pretty GSP like.


He watched Silva footage, came up with a great gameplan and implemented it fantastically. Anyone who tries to belittle Weidman for implementing a winning strategy is absolutely foolish.

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

His winning strategy was to miss a bunch of punches while Silva played head games and dodged and weaved his shots while having his hands dropped til eventually he thought he would get lucky and catch him? Interesting.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

EVERLOST said:


> His winning strategy was to miss a bunch of punches while Silva played head games and dodged and weaved his shots while having his hands dropped til eventually he thought he would get lucky and catch him? Interesting.


Yes, striking was a big part of his gameplan. Weidman said before the fight that he wanted to get Silva thinking about shots to make his striking more effective. In that second round, Silva was very aware of the shot. Weidman's corner before the second specifically instructed to let his hands go. They knew he had the reach to connect. 

Also in his training camp they specifically trained for these kinds of antics. They actually had sparing partners imitate Silva's clowning, so that Weidman would stay focused and not get emotional. 

So yes, I know this is extremely painful for you, but this was indeed his gameplan. They had Anderson's gameplan pegged and countered in beautifully.

Oh and BTW, Anderson missed a whole lot more than Weidman. Also part of the plan.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

Calminian said:


> So yes, I know this is extremely painful for you, but this was indeed his gameplan.


Why would it be painful? Im not even a Silva fan. Wanderlia Silva yes. Anderson Silva , not so much. Im just not buying that game plan. No ones game plan is Im going to miss wildly but keep doing it til I get lucky. Which he did and good for him. But I do not believe that was his game plan.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I agree that those excuses you posted first are all bullshit. Anderson wanted to win the fight, age has not caught up with him, Weidman to a degree was lucky but luck DOES play a valid factor in fights (he threw a nice punch and it landed).

But to me, Weidman's win was only big on paper.

I didn't see ANYTHING from Weidman that was different and more impressive than before really.

Weidman's punch after flooring Anderson was killer, so I think his ability to finish a fight after hurting a fighter must be really good.

The downsides are more so though. His temperament proves to be VERY weak. He got Anderson down and nearly locked in a sub. Then Anderson clowns him and he wants to keep it standing? TERRIBLE decision. I was really unimpressed by that aspect. Also, Anderson was able to somewhat defend some of his takedowns, which is actually a point that Anderson is VERY weak in, and I feel people overrate his BJJ and TDD a lot. Lastly, Weidman's inability to check even simplistic leg kicks would put him in serious trouble against someone who could capitalize.

I still feel he's overrated and has a lot to learn. I'm still not on the hype train just yet. I do feel he'd win a rematch by being MUCH more clever and focusing on the takedowns a lot more, and I think he might do really well if he keeps growing every fight. But to say he's def going to hold the belt for a long time or that his name is up there with the best is way too premature to me. I think he has trouble with Bisping (although wins by KO) and loses to Sonnen and Belfort.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I agree that those excuses you posted first are all bullshit. Anderson wanted to win the fight, age has not caught up with him, Weidman to a degree was lucky but luck DOES play a valid factor in fights (he threw a nice punch and it landed).
> 
> But to me, Weidman's win was only big on paper.
> 
> ...


This. I felt the same way.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

The one thing that's annoying me is "Anderson always clowns his opponents. Weidman trained for this and he capitalized on it". The deserves to be in the "Anderson deliberately tired Chael out and then locked in the sub" category.

Anderson WAS different in this fight. Maybe it was his strategy, but in the second round he began to REALLY take the piss which is why he got caught. In the first, if he managed to keep that level of shit talking working and Weidman continued to be stupid and keep the fight standing, Anderson would have easily won. He came out in the second like a complete asshole and Weidman gave him the just deserts.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Anderson does that stuff to try and get highlight reel KOs not because it is the most effective way for him to fight. The guy is obsessed with RJJ and already established his legacy he just wants to pull off crazy shit now. I personally like that kind of stuff it is huge risk for huge reward while guys like GSP are so obsessed with never losing that it makes their fights more lackluster than they need to be. Look at the Pierce fight; his opponent wasn't close to being in his league at range yet he kept safe fighting. 

Anderson didn't get knocked out because he was clowning Weidman. Weidman didn't beat Anderson while he was fighting to the best of his abilities either but that isn't anything new he almost never does anymore. 

Anderson has the tools to adapt how he strikes to perfectly fit whoever his opponent is but he doesn't do that because he doesn't care about that. It is who he is you have to take the bad with the good. He understands what he is doing carries those increased risks which is why he wasn't devastated by the loss.

What Weidman deserves credit for is beating a great fighter who takes huge and completely unnecessary risks to look cool and have fun because that is what reality is. It doesn't lessen his achievement because it is exactly what happened and a lot of other guys got completely humiliated by the same guy fighting the same way.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

rabakill said:


> He beat Bonnar with a flying knee, he beat Forrest with a jab... I mean, watch the fight again, he tried as forceful a side kick as he could that would have knocked down many a fighter but Weidman blocked it. Anderson is a counter-striker and when someone neither over commits or stands still the counter-striking becomes nullified, which is exactly what happened. That wasn't Anderson not trying, that was Chris Weidman not getting tricked, that's where people are missing the boat. Weidman even had his hands down right in front of Silva and he pushed Silva back with his head because it's not what Anderson was prepared for. Anderson expected Weidman to freeze up or miss a huge punch and he intended to do so by "clowning around" and using head movement respectively.


I would rep you for knowledge, but seems I need to spread it around some more first


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

osmium said:


> Anderson does that stuff to try and get highlight reel KOs not because it is the most effective way for him to fight. The guy is obsessed with RJJ and already established his legacy he just wants to pull off crazy shit now. *I personally like that kind of stuff it is huge risk for huge reward while guys like GSP are so obsessed with never losing that it makes their fights more lackluster than they need to be*. Look at the Pierce fight; his opponent wasn't close to being in his league at range yet he kept safe fighting.
> 
> Anderson didn't get knocked out because he was clowning Weidman. Weidman didn't beat Anderson while he was fighting to the best of his abilities either but that isn't anything new he almost never does anymore.
> 
> ...



which is why i am constantly surprised with ppl that hate anderson and love guys whos main strength is top control


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

JWP said:


> which is why i am constantly surprised with ppl that hate anderson and love guys whos main strength is top control


I don't _hate_ Anderson. Actually I love what he does but I also love that he got caught doing it. And especially since he got caught doing one of the most stupid things he's ever done. You gotta love stuff like that. There's nothing more dull than someone who plays it safe.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Weidman is good, very good but he has little to no chance against a motivated Anderson.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

Cowgirl said:


> He watched Silva footage, came up with a great gameplan and implemented it fantastically. Anyone who tries to belittle Weidman for implementing a winning strategy is absolutely foolish.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Screw Weirdman, that GSP inspired strategy gets no respect from me. He might as well have kicked Anderson square in the nuts and tried to get a nice clean shot at his chin. Hopefully there's a Frank Mir fight coming up so I can just drown Silva's loss with hopes of seeing Mir get knocked out, *sigh* I'm so pathetic.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I agree that those excuses you posted first are all bullshit. Anderson wanted to win the fight, age has not caught up with him, Weidman to a degree was lucky but luck DOES play a valid factor in fights (he threw a nice punch and it landed).
> 
> But to me, Weidman's win was only big on paper.
> 
> ...


This is exactly how I see this whole thing.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

I find it absurd people are saying what they are saying. Even though I knew Weidman had just as good of a shot as any previous fighter against Silva, I thought Silva would win for sure, no questions asked. After round one, I thought Silva would turn it up and do what he does. Unfortunately for Silva, Weidman knew it was coming and just was flat out better. Silva ALWAYS does this crap in his fights, against Forrest, Maia, Okami, etc. It didn't work this time, so apparently he's old/doesn't care/threw the fight?


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I don't _hate_ Anderson. Actually I love what he does but I also love that he got caught doing it. And especially since he got caught doing one of the most stupid things he's ever done. You gotta love stuff like that. There's nothing more dull than someone who plays it safe.


This is a good point. This is why Anderson always says he fights for the fans. He knows what he does is risky, and until now, the risk has paid off. However, when placing yourself in such a exposed position for a long period of time, eventually your number is going to be up. 

Live or die by the sword. Either way he's putting on a show.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

The Best Around said:


> I find it absurd people are saying what they are saying. Even though I knew Weidman had just as good of a shot as any previous fighter against Silva, I thought Silva would win for sure, no questions asked. After round one, I thought Silva would turn it up and do what he does. Unfortunately for Silva, Weidman knew it was coming and just was flat out better. Silva ALWAYS does this crap in his fights, against Forrest, Maia, Okami, etc. It didn't work this time, so apparently he's old/doesn't care/threw the fight?


To me there is a difference between just dropping your to dodge the strikes and closing your eyes and faking like getting rocked. It was clear that Anderson was worked up and wanted to embarrass Chris like he did with Maia. Just listen to his corner pleading with him to calm down between rounds.

Good on Chris for sticking with it but he was throwing desperate strikes. Also anyone who needs to repeated yell out, I'm not scared, is probably a little bit nervous and it clearly showed on his face at the end of the 1st round. Anderson took it too far and Chris capitalized.


----------



## Gustafsson Fan (Apr 3, 2012)

- Since Silva did not have range advantage he could not pick him apart from the outside

- Weidman was being balanced by not just coming forward and by not just going for takedowns. Silva could not just counter and wait for holes in Weidmans attacks.

- Weidman could hang with Silva standing up while Silva could not hang with Weidman on the ground. THAT is the difference and they both knew that after the first round.

- Weidman came back from an injury and had not been in a UFC fight for 12 months. That is fantastic work from him. So Weidman will ne even better in a rematch. I think chances for him beating Silva in a rematch is 85%. This is like Roy Jones vs Tarver. Roy Jones got figured out, Tarver toyed with him in the 2nd and 3rd fight. Roy Jones also used to feint and mock his opponents breaking their will. 

- Weidman is a young GSP or the next step after GSP. I mean he knocks people out with standing elbows and also brutally outwrestle them.

The style for beating Weidman should be Machida and he could make 185 not having too large pack of muscles. I would love to see that fight. Machida is very difficult to hold down on the mat and is very good from the outside standing up.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I agree with a lot of this except I don't think Machida will be able to beat him, Chris is ridiculously good at timing and I bet he'd be figure out how to catch Machida. Weidman is unique in that he doesn't get lulled into the rhythms of other fighters, Machida thrives on counter striking and I bet he'll watch the Shogun 2 fight a million times to figure out how to win. If you watch the first Machida v. Shogun fight they would stay at distance and exchange then both would reset after the exchange and in that fraction of a second there was an opening for Shogun to attack where they would both be near each other and neither guy would throw punches or kicks, in the second fight he had obviously figured that out and tooled Machida with it.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

This was a new level of taunting that I really haven't even seen from Silva. At least in the Maia fight, he was running around, dancing, and evading strikes. In this fight, he was basically standing there with his hands down, telling Weidman to hit him, even pointing to his legs. So in the sense, people may feel that Weidman didn't fight the best Silva, and just beat someone who got overconfident. 

One thing I grow tired of, is fanboys constantly making excuses for why their favorite fighter lost, or how they think their favorite fighter actually won the fight and the judges are just stupid. Silva has always been one of my favorite fighters, but I refuse to be that guy.

They both came in, they both played their part, Silva got KO'd, and that's just how the cookie crumbles. I give Chris Weidman 100% of the credit he deserves for beating Silva the way he did. I think with the performance he put up, he proved that he's a better fighter than Silva and I will continue to believe that until Silva comes back and beats Weidman.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

It's hard to give Weidman proper respect because he didn't beat Silva by proving he was or wasn't a better fighter he did it by proving that Silva was far to cocky. 

I said before the fight that I hadn't seen Weidman fight a great fighter so I didn't know if he was really all he was cracked up to be, thing is he just beat likely the Goat and yet I still don't know if he is really that good. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Because people aren't intelligent or humble enough to realize that Weidman planned for Silva's "clowning".


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

It's pretty simple.

Anderson got knocked down by the 5th punch while he was staggering backwards with his eyes half closed faking injury from the first punch.

10 seconds after the fight I turned to my friends and said "people will say this fight was fixed and Silva threw it".

Anderson did do something different in this fight. He pretended to be hurt by punches that didn't even hit him.

Only Anderson knows why he clowned around that much, but it gave the appearance that he wasn't trying his best to win.

Which means Weidman will never get his due. There will always be a 'but' when people talk about this fight.


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

americanfighter said:


> Chris just brutally KOed one of the Greatest ever and is now the middle weight champ but noone seems To be giving him the credit he deserves. All I am hearing is:
> 
> Weidman Got lucky
> Silva doesnt care anymore
> ...


It is not only about winning, it is also about how you win.

Clearly most people feel that it was not a true victory because spider did not take him seriously and was showboating.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Toxic said:


> It's hard to give Weidman proper respect because he didn't beat Silva by proving he was or wasn't a better fighter he did it by proving that Silva was far to cocky.
> 
> I said before the fight that I hadn't seen Weidman fight a great fighter so I didn't know if he was really all he was cracked up to be, thing is he just beat likely the Goat and yet I still don't know if he is really that good.
> 
> ...



I honestly thought the guy adrenalin dumped half way through the first. It looked like he completely abandoned his game plan and just stood there in AS' world. 

Second round start and we were looking at the same thing. I'm not going to call it a lucky shot, but Chris pretty much said it himself in the post fight... "I bit down on my mouth guard and tucked my chin and threw punches".

It seems like in the mist of confusion, he had a moment of clarity and just threw a combo that landed. 

Would the combo have landed had Anderson not had his eyes closed while dancing around pretending to be hurt? I'm inclined to think not. 

Everyone keeps commenting on how awful his footwork was during the last combo. Attributing the failure of his typical 'matrix style' avoiding on his lack of footwork. IMO he was too busy trying to being 'funny'(and ultimately trying to make the epic finish) to keep himself in position against a guy with a good reach. 

Everyone knows taunting and baiting is part of AS' game, but how he was accomplishing this was different than before. 

He acts like this when he has something to prove. Didn't seem to fond of everyone picking Weidman to beat him so I think he was attempting to create his most epic finish yet. Unfortunately in doing so, he ate a left hook that ended his night.

This really doesn't change my opinion of AS in anyway however I'm very excited for the MW division. I think 4-5 guys had their best training session in years this morning. 

I'm not convinced Weidman is 'the man' yet.... but I'm willing to sit back and see how it unfolds.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

It's hard to really give Weidman credit because there's more attention on Silva ******* up than on Weidman's performance. When you watch the fight, you don't think "Wow, this Weidman guy is good!" You think "Wow, Silva ****ed up." The win just isn't as impressive as it should have been.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

I think "Silva finally got exposed" but then again I'm not a big fan of either guy. (well I am moreso now tbqh)


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

AlphaDawg said:


> It's hard to really give Weidman credit because there's more attention on Silva ******* up than on Weidman's performance. When you watch the fight, you don't think "Wow, this Weidman guy is good!" You think "Wow, Silva ****ed up." The win just isn't as impressive as it should have been.


Basically this.

Silva robbed everyone of a good fight and lessened the impact a win like this should of carried.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

zarny said:


> It's pretty simple.
> 
> Anderson got knocked down by the 5th punch while he was staggering backwards with his eyes half closed faking injury from the first punch.
> 
> ...


the thing is he did do something like this before. if you watch the first sonnon fight he does the same thing when sonnon tagged him in the first.

what was different in this fight is sivas normal antics weren't working so he stepped it up a notch and it backfired


----------



## evilstevie (Apr 19, 2009)

EVERLOST said:


> Weidman will hold the belt for 1 more maybe 2 fights. Thats it. Plus now the UFC is going to promote and hype Weidman to this ridiculous status.....Belfort, Bisping, and Sonnen could all beat him. Still not sold. He Koed a guy that refused to put up his hands and was clowning. Thats going to happen no matter who you are fighting. Im not ready to give up on the UFC yet for its WWE style hype train.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess our description of domination are very different. Im not going to debate it either so thats all Im going to say.


Exactly this. Weidman is just another car in the infinite DW hype train. He beat 8 cans and then Munoz and all the sudden he becomes Anderson Silvas Lex Luthor. I used to love these storylines when I was eleven.
Silva clowned Weidman because it seemed easy based on Weidmans lack of speed and skill. Do you see AS clowning Vitor? ROFL I don't think so.
Bottom line - Silva clowned too much and deserved what he got, while Weidman is only a mediocre talent who will be easily smashed once he faces a name-brand fighter.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

americanfighter said:


> why are people not giving weidman his dues


Because Weidman is the new kid on the block just like Jones was.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

zarny said:


> Only Anderson knows why he clowned around that much, but it gave the appearance that he wasn't trying his best to win.


Because every counter Anderson tried Weidman had timed. Anderson was trying to get into Weidman's head more and more and the less it worked the harder he tried, that's what happened, there is no conspiracy here. There was a spinning roundhouse, a crescent kick, a front kick to the face and a dancing side kick all of which Weidman brushed off because he had the timing of the counters down. It wasn't not trying to win, Anderson was visibly devastated after the loss as would anyone who gets knocked out. He probably feels destroyed and that he can't beat Weidman so he says he wants to spend time with his family to regroup and recover from such a devastating fight. 

Anderson's strategy clearly was to kick Weidman from range to stay away from the heavy hands, every one of them failed besides one or two leg kicks.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

I think plenty of people give Weidman his dues.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

So I am late to the thread but I don't get some of the responses.

I literally wrote that Weidman only had the 1% Serra chance to beat Silva, and I will openly state I was wrong. Weidman deserves every bit of everyones respect for winning the fight. Silva didn't lose just because, he lost because Weidman was the better man that night. 

You can call it an off night if you want, but as the Champion you aren't afforded the pleasure of an off-night. You have to be on every night or it is all gone. Silva has had the most impressive win streak in probably (I know I will get heat for this) all of MMA. He fought almost exclusively top 10 MW's and some LHW's ( 1 former LHW champion) and the only guy he couldn't beat was Weidman. And Weidman beat him at his own game. It is one thing if Silva gets wrestle-f*cked by Sonnen, it is a whole different aspect for him to get KTFO. 

Silva took shots from Hendo, Vitor, Cote, and Leben, known bomb throwers and never looked phased. The punch that cracked him from Sonnen was because he was leaning in to try and stop what he thought was a takedown. Weidman made Silva put himself into a bad situation and capitalized on it. He didn't just "hurt" him and had to finish it on the ground. Those follow up strikes were just icing on the cake that was his victory.

I am no Silva hater, I am just a poster expressing his feelings. In a rematch I will probably still give the edge to Silva, but on the night of July 6th, Weidman was the best Middleweight in the world and he has the belt to prove it.


----------



## evilstevie (Apr 19, 2009)

rabakill said:


> ....from the heavy hands, every one of them failed besides one or two leg kicks.


Heavy hands? Weidman? Really?

Weidman completely fell off the rails in round 2. He abandoned his gameplan 100%. He tried one half assed takedown in all of round 2. He swung for the fences and hit a home run. Good for him. But let's not pretend he wasn't 100% intimidated by what AS was doing to him, and that he didn't completely abandon his gameplan. You think Weidman's big strategy was to stand in front of Silva and strike with him? Really?


----------



## Gustafsson Fan (Apr 3, 2012)

Weidman has knocked out opponent with standing elbow. Who does that other than a heavy striker ?
Some people just think that Anderson can kick opponent to the face at will anytime, that is just silly.

Anderson looked a bit tired in the second round. He needed to regain energy after being beaten up on the ground. So, Weidmans ground and pound did their job that is why Silva was sluggish enough to get caught.

Showboating or not. That first left hook leading to the knockdown was a result of Weidman beating Silva to the punch. 

If Silva had gotten hit /1st left hook) like that in the 1st round he would have been able to dance away. Why his dance moves failed in round 2 was because Weidman had worn him down with ground and pound. Fanboys lets face it, Weidmans timing was better than Silvas at that point otherwise Silva would have just danced his way into a knockout win over Weidman.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

evilstevie said:


> You think Weidman's big strategy was to stand in front of Silva and strike with him? Really?


No, but Weidman did win every single aspect of the fight so whatever, it doesn't matter. Anderson was outmatched


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

rabakill said:


> Because every counter Anderson tried Weidman had timed. Anderson was trying to get into Weidman's head more and more and the less it worked the harder he tried, that's what happened, there is no conspiracy here. There was a spinning roundhouse, a crescent kick, a front kick to the face and a dancing side kick all of which Weidman brushed off because he had the timing of the counters down. It wasn't not trying to win, Anderson was visibly devastated after the loss as would anyone who gets knocked out. He probably feels destroyed and that he can't beat Weidman so he says he wants to spend time with his family to regroup and recover from such a devastating fight.
> 
> Anderson's strategy clearly was to kick Weidman from range to stay away from the heavy hands, every one of them failed besides one or two leg kicks.


Weidman did not have Andersons timing down, nor did he have the right counters for what Anderson was throwing.

Weidman brushed off those kicks because Silva was doing what he always does, throwing any old shit in the 1st to see how his opponent reacts to things. Weidman is a top level MW but those kicks would have missed/or been blocked by 99% of fighters in the UFC.

How often do we see Silva do next to nothing of note in the 1st round only to come out and destroy his opponent in the 2nd?

Weidman is the Champ, and he 100% deserves to be it, but to say he had 'figured Silva out' is a bit of a stretch. He caught him acting the fool and won in a way 99.9% of MMA fans would never have predicted.



Gustafsson Fan said:


> Weidman has knocked out opponent with standing elbow. Who does that other than a heavy striker ?
> Some people just think that Anderson can kick opponent to the face at will anytime, that is just silly.
> 
> Anderson looked a bit tired in the second round. He needed to regain energy after being beaten up on the ground. So, Weidmans ground and pound did their job that is why Silva was sluggish enough to get caught.
> ...


Chris landed 4 or 5 punches at best when he had Silva down, to say he 'wore Silva down with ground and pound' is madness. Literally seconds before he got knocked out Rogan was saying how much faster Silva looked than Weidman, not to say that Rogan doesnt say some dumb things but in this instance he was right. Chris looked visibly tired.

Oh, and before you dismiss me as a fanboy, I am no more of a fan of Silva than I am a fan of Weidman.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Gustafsson Fan said:


> Weidman has knocked out opponent with standing elbow. Who does that other than a heavy striker ?
> Some people just think that Anderson can kick opponent to the face at will anytime, that is just silly.
> 
> Anderson looked a bit tired in the second round. He needed to regain energy after being beaten up on the ground. So, Weidmans ground and pound did their job that is why Silva was sluggish enough to get caught.
> ...


Dude landed a half dozen punches in like 1.5 minutes time. I would hardly claim that as wearing GnP. Silva didn't look tired at all. He was just out of position and paid for it.

The dude has been sitting at the top of this sport for a very long time. The longer you're there, the worse your odds are of being caught.

Silva also didn't rest at the top like GSP does.... he pushed the envelope and constantly kept himself exposed. You had to think eventually someone would get him.

To those saying Chris had him timed and was neutralizing all of his counters... and you call us fanboys?!? 

After Silva got back to his feet, you could very visibly see Weidman was lost. Even going into the second, he had already broken mentally and was getting sucked into the same ol same ol AS game. 

Don't even for a second tell me his game plan was to stand and exchange with Silva. He was in candy land and just capitalized on a slip by the champ. 

I'm sure a lot of fighters would have missed that opportunity; so I definitely think Chris deserves props for seeing his opportunity and taking it. 

I still think Weidman could beat Silva the way everyone predicted... on the ground. However, if the rematch takes place, I saw nothing that leads me to believe he could KO Silva again.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Weidman isnt getting his dues. Neither is Silva. Welcome to the wonderful world of sports fandom.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

amoosenamedhank said:


> Dude landed a half dozen punches in like 1.5 minutes time. I would hardly claim that as wearing GnP. Silva didn't look tired at all. He was just out of position and paid for it.
> 
> The dude has been sitting at the top of this sport for a very long time. The longer you're there, the worse your odds are of being caught.
> 
> ...


Maybe it is just post-fight talk, but apparently Weidmans camp did plan on standing with Anderson Silva. They were teaching him to punch at his chest so that his punches would naturally rise to his Silvas face, which they did (prior to the KO). Again, they could just be saying that now, but Weidman had stated the whole pre-fight that he would bang with Silva and win, and he did.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

cdtcpl said:


> Maybe it is just post-fight talk, but apparently Weidmans camp did plan on standing with Anderson Silva. They were teaching him to punch at his chest so that his punches would naturally rise to his Silvas face, which they did (prior to the KO). Again, they could just be saying that now, but Weidman had stated the whole pre-fight that he would bang with Silva and win, and he did.


You would be completely insane to not train your boxing and more specifically train your boxing for Anderson. I bet Chris spent a good deal of time training some combos to try to catch him.... 

However, I'm not convinced in the least that his game plan was to stand and bang with him. 

After AS got back to his feet, Chris looked like a shark out of water; but even if the shark is out of water, if you walk to close to him, he can still bite you.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Killz said:


> Weidman did not have Andersons timing down, nor did he have the right counters for what Anderson was throwing.
> 
> Weidman brushed off those kicks because Silva was doing what he always does, throwing any old shit in the 1st to see how his opponent reacts to things. Weidman is a top level MW but those kicks would have missed/or been blocked by 99% of fighters in the UFC.
> 
> ...


I understand your point, but the distinction is that Chris maintained his rhythm and blocked every one of Silva's shots. 

The increase in Anderson's tactics is evidence of this, people say it was because he got too cocky and his arrogance got the best of him but I 100% disagree. Anderson acting the fool was a result of Weidman not succumbing to his taunting, as Weidman said Anderson was trying to "make him freeze and feel like he didn't deserve to be in the octagon". Credit to both guys but on Saturday Weidman simply had Silva's number. Anderson didn't beat Anderson, Chris did. Watch the fight 10 times over and look at how Weidman was behaving, with the calmness of someone who knew he had the skillset to win. Silva is the GOAT but the people in denial are taking away from one of the top 3 fights in the history of the UFC.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

#1. Chris Deserves his just dues regardless of how much Anderson was fooling around. Chris showed up to COMPETE. This is a COMPETITION! Weidman was competing and he won, it's not his fault if his opponent wasn't really trying to compete. And he has the belt and everything that will come with it as his "just dues".

#2. But for those who say Silva fools around like this every fight, I have to disagree. The minute he bent his knees, cocked his head, and pretended to be limp and ko'd standing up, he ceased to be competing. And he has never gone that far in any other fight that I can remember.

Thats why when he actually got dropped 2 seconds later I wasn't sure if it was a joke. Because 2 seconds before that he was pretending to be freaking limp. What a foolish thing to do during a fight. I don't care who you are. It is a competition. Not the Anderson Silva show.

I am excited about the rematch. I feel the rematch will be unpredictable if Anderson shows up to compete to win. and not to compete to show off how "slick" or funny he is.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

rabakill said:


> The increase in Anderson's tactics is evidence of this, people say it was because he got too cocky and his arrogance got the best of him but I 100% disagree. Anderson acting the fool was a result of Weidman not succumbing to his taunting, as Weidman said Anderson was trying to "make him freeze and feel like he didn't deserve to be in the octagon". Credit to both guys but on Saturday Weidman simply had Silva's number. Anderson didn't beat Anderson, Chris did. Watch the fight 10 times over and look at how Weidman was behaving, with the calmness of someone who knew he had the skillset to win. Silva is the GOAT but the people in denial are taking away from one of the top 3 fights in the history of the UFC.


I see it completely different. What Weidman was doing wasn't affecting Silva at all. 

I think Silva set off to make an example of Weidman... to prove to everyone he had no business being in the cage with him. The crazier his antics are, the more bizarre the KO is.... the more people will agree Weidman didn't belong.

Silva is too good at adapting to people's timing and rhythm to all of a sudden be stumped by a wrestler turned MMA, with 10 fights to his name.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Killz said:


> *Weidman did not have Andersons timing down, nor did he have the right counters for what Anderson was throwing.*
> 
> Weidman brushed off those kicks because Silva was doing what he always does, throwing any old shit in the 1st to see how his opponent reacts to things. Weidman is a top level MW but those kicks would have missed/or been blocked by 99% of fighters in the UFC.
> 
> ...



That is not true at all. Weidman had Anderson's timing down pat, it could not be more obvious. Silva got a couple of leg kicks in but they were insignificant.






















I don't even need to post the gif of the knockout which was planned and timed perfectly by Weidman.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Exactly, it wasn't that Anderson wasn't trying. It was that Weidman forced him into the silly games because his counters simply were not working at all. That first gif shows 4 different counters that Anderson would have put down plenty of fighters with but Weidman knew they were coming, when a counter striker misses it looks like he's not trying.

Anderson froze Vitor and hit him with the front kick that Weidman slipped with ease.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

americanfighter said:


> Chris just brutally KOed one of the Greatest ever and is now the middle weight champ but noone seems To be giving him the credit he deserves. All I am hearing is:
> 
> Weidman Got lucky
> Silva doesnt care anymore
> ...


All wrong.

What happened is:

1. Silva underestimated Chris.
2. Silva over-did it with the theatrics and taunting
3. Silva fcuked up

That's why Weidman is champion. Now that doesn't mean that Chris isn't a good fighter or that he doesn't train hard or that he might be a talent etc. What it means is that there was nothing about that fight to indicate he is better than Silva. Nothing.

Silva haters and stupids will dispute this, but it doesn't change the fact. The easiest way to prove that these fools are full of it is to indicate that their entire - albeit faulty - argument rests on Silva being a one-dimensional fighter which he is not. He could have chosen to fight in a plethora of different ways given his skillset and versatility yet he did not, which is precisely all that is needed to put this nonsense to rest.

I did not look forward to this fight because I thought Chris has no chance to win. Now with all this drama and the fact that Silva lost (and rightfully so) I can't wait for a rematch especially if Silva starts feeling he has something to prove.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

BOOM said:


> That is not true at all. Weidman had Anderson's timing down pat, it could not be more obvious. Silva got a couple of leg kicks in but they were insignificant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think this is the part most people are missing. Silva wasn't able to reach Weidman, while Weidman was able to reach Silva. 

In fact, this may have been the first time in Silva's career he fought someone the same or longer reach. He wasn't prepared.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

rabakill said:


> I understand your point, but the distinction is that Chris maintained his rhythm and blocked every one of Silva's shots.
> 
> The increase in Anderson's tactics is evidence of this, people say it was because he got too cocky and his arrogance got the best of him but I 100% disagree. Anderson acting the fool was a result of Weidman not succumbing to his taunting, as Weidman said Anderson was trying to "make him freeze and feel like he didn't deserve to be in the octagon". Credit to both guys but on Saturday Weidman simply had Silva's number. Anderson didn't beat Anderson, Chris did. Watch the fight 10 times over and look at how Weidman was behaving, with the calmness of someone who knew he had the skillset to win. Silva is the GOAT but the people in denial are taking away from one of the top 3 fights in the history of the UFC.





BOOM said:


> Weidman had Anderson's timing down pat, it could not be more obvious. Silva got a couple of leg kicks in but they were insignificant.
> 
> 
> ** snipped the 2 .gifs **
> ...





rabakill said:


> Exactly, it wasn't that Anderson wasn't trying. It was that Weidman forced him into the silly games because his counters simply were not working at all. That first gif shows 4 different counters that Anderson would have put down plenty of fighters with but Weidman knew they were coming, when a counter striker misses it looks like he's not trying.
> 
> Anderson froze Vitor and hit him with the front kick that Weidman slipped with ease.


I'd rep both of you to infinity if I could. Those are indisputable facts which only blind fans wouldn't agree with. I had to watch the fight 3 times to believe what I was seeing, even tho I'm not a fan of either. (well, I'm a Weidman fan _now_) But it's plain as day if you can leave all bias & preconceived notions behind.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Calminian said:


> I think this is the part most people are missing. Silva wasn't able to reach Weidman, while Weidman was able to reach Silva.
> 
> In fact, this may have been the first time in Silva's career he fought someone the same or longer reach. He wasn't prepared.


There was only one man fighting in that cage. That man wasn't named Anderson Silva.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Calminian said:


> I think this is the part most people are missing. Silva wasn't able to reach Weidman, while Weidman was able to reach Silva.
> 
> In fact, this may have been the first time in Silva's career he fought someone the same or longer reach. *He wasn't prepared.*


Definitely disagree with you there, the former champion came to the fight prepared and it is exactly why Silva is one of the best this sport has ever seen. He just wasn't anywhere near good enough to do anything against Weidman, which speaks volumes about how good Weidman really is because Silva most certainly tried, as always.

This isn't about Silva getting old, throwing the belt, not being interested anymore, getting overly cocky and all the other stupid excuses we've heard over the last few days. The Silva who fought Saturday night was the same Silva that has been making other fighters look like child's play for years, only this time it was Silva that got dominated. That's hard for a lot of people to digest and it will be for a long time.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Weidman gets all the credit from me. He took Silva down, controlled the pace, landed more shots and easily won the first round. The second round was back and forth, Silva doing his normal tactics to entice Weidman to make a mistake or over-commit, it failed, and after a few minutes Weidman clipped him and that was that.

I was underestimating Weidman a lot because of his lack of experience/long layoff but I was proven wrong. He did very well.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

Can't give Weidman too much credit for the win because he only won a glorified sparring match with Anderson. Yes, Silva fights like that _sometimes_, but he also takes his opponents seriously sometimes too. Like I said, Weidman swung for the fences and committed himself fully to hitting Anderson when he was showboating, it worked for him, big whoop. 










The finish is there. Lets see, does Silva look in trouble? Nope. Does Weidman appear to be in control? Nope. Has either fighter sustained damage that could impair them in any way? Nope. Weidman was committed to hitting Silva in that exchange and it paid off. Just look at how ugly of a combo he threw together before clipping him at the end with the left hook. Weidman had nothing to worry about in that exchange and was free to over commit his punches. Also, lets not act like we haven't seen Silva take his opponents seriously; Vitor, Yushin, both the Sonnen fights...I appreciate what Silva does, he tries to put on a show, he's the only champ who does this. Every other champ goes for the win, fights to their strengths, takes few risks. He was the king for a reason, if he takes the rematch and he shows up to fight and hurt Weidman we'll probably see Weidman get laid out.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

ptw said:


> Can't give Weidman too much credit for the win because he only won a glorified sparring match with Anderson. Yes, Silva fights like that _sometimes_, but he also takes his opponents seriously sometimes too. Like I said, Weidman swung for the fences and committed himself fully to hitting Anderson when he was showboating, it worked for him, big whoop.
> 
> The finish is there. Lets see, does Silva look in trouble? Nope. Does Weidman appear to be in control? Nope. Has either fighter sustained damage that could impair them in any way? Nope. Weidman was committed to hitting Silva in that exchange and it paid off. Just look at how ugly of a combo he threw together before clipping him at the end with the left hook. Weidman had nothing to worry about in that exchange and was free to over commit his punches. Also, lets not act like we haven't seen Silva take his opponents seriously; Vitor, Yushin, both the Sonnen fights...I appreciate what Silva does, he tries to put on a show, he's the only champ who does this. Every other champ goes for the win, fights to their strengths, takes few risks. He was the king for a reason, if he takes the rematch and he shows up to fight and hurt Weidman we'll probably see Weidman get laid out.



Glorified sparring match? No that's just ridiculous. Silva was in trouble immediately into the fight.

Weidman took Silva down 28 seconds in, kept him down and landed a few bombs on his face. Then he attempted to sub Silva because per Weidman Silva's eyes rolled back after he hit him flush while he had Silva down on his back.

You also left out Silva swinging and only catching air because Weidman was excellent at evading Silva's strikes, the same strikes that have knocked out many other fighters cold over the last seven years. Only Weidman isn't getting much credit here even though this is what everyone has failed to do against one the greatest counter fighters this sport has ever seen.

You can bet your house Silva took Weidman and the fight seriously. The fact is Silva just got beat very badly at Weidman's game (on the ground) and at his own game (standing up) throughout the entire fight. Let's not pretend it was anything else and use more excuses.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

BOOM said:


> That's hard for a lot of people to digest and it will be for a long time.


That's because it's hard for people with some basic intelligence and a well functioning vision to digest something that simply isn't true. The delusion you live in is quite incredible.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

ptw said:


> Can't give Weidman too much credit for the win because he only won a glorified sparring match with Anderson. Yes, Silva fights like that _sometimes_, but he also takes his opponents seriously sometimes too. Like I said, Weidman swung for the fences and committed himself fully to hitting Anderson when he was showboating, it worked for him, big whoop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hammer meet nail's head.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

I love how Weidman threw 7 or 8 punches to a guy on the ground who wasnt moving and hit 3 of them lol. Yeah VICIOUS GROUND AND POUND!!! lol .........lol


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

EVERLOST said:


> I love how Weidman threw 7 or 8 punches to a guy on the ground who wasnt moving and hit 3 of them lol. Yeah VICIOUS GROUND AND POUND!!! lol .........lol


LOL I was wondering about that myself. But the punch that mattered was accurate if we are to be fair.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

ptw said:


> Can't give Weidman too much credit for the win because he only won a glorified sparring match with Anderson. Yes, Silva fights like that _sometimes_, but he also takes his opponents seriously sometimes too. Like I said, Weidman swung for the fences and committed himself fully to hitting Anderson when he was showboating, it worked for him, big whoop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually give him a lot of credit. He avoided Silva's hands the entire night, as well as just about all his kicks. He actually outopointed Silva in the stand up in both rounds. 

Silva tends to look really good against shorter opponents, especially non-strikers. Against Weidman he had nothing for him. Roy Jones would absolutely destroy him.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

sucrets said:


> That's because it's hard for people with some basic intelligence and a well functioning vision to digest something that simply isn't true. The delusion you live in is quite incredible.


It would be definitely in your best interest to create another account and start over because your present handle has been a failure of a troll job from post #1.


----------



## Judoka82 (Nov 27, 2012)

I have been a fan of Silva since he fought Leban. I had just started training Muay Thai and saw how epic he was. I was always bias when people hated on his antics in the ring. Now, after the fight, I am upset over his foolishness because I don't know who really was the better fighter because Anderson almost refused to fight with his B.S. in the ring. Yes I was upset Silva lost but Until I see him redeem this loss, he is no longer the champ to me......

When Silva beat Franklin for the belt, that left no doubt in my mind, that is how you beat the champ, not this B.S. but only he is to blame.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

Calminian said:


> I actually give him a lot of credit. He avoided Silva's hands the entire night, as well as just about all his kicks. He actually outopointed Silva in the stand up in both rounds.
> 
> Silva tends to look really good against shorter opponents, especially non-strikers. Against Weidman he had nothing for him. Roy Jones would absolutely destroy him.


The entire night? You say this like the fight was longer than a round and a half. This is what I saw, I saw a guy(weidman) fail to implement his gameplan(takedown silva, GnP and/or submit him) and abandon it to swing for the fences and it worked for him. That's it. The striking and counter striking department has always been Silva's strength, most guys want to avoid it. 

You want to see things that aren't there and make **** up? Go right ahead. If that's how you like to live your life, who am I to tell you otherwise? Not like you're going to listen anyway, it's part of living in a world devoid of reason. Absolutely nothing wrong with living in that kind of world, just shuts out a lot of learning, that's it.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ptw said:


> The entire night? You say this like the fight was longer than a round and a half. This is what I saw, I saw a guy(weidman) fail to implement his gameplan(takedown silva, GnP and/or submit him) and abandon it to swing for the fences and it worked for him. That's it. The striking and counter striking department has always been Silva's strength, most guys want to avoid it.
> 
> You want to see things that aren't there and make **** up? Go right ahead. If that's how you like to live your life, who am I to tell you otherwise? Not like you're going to listen anyway, it's part of living in a world devoid of reason. Absolutely nothing wrong with living in that kind of world, just shuts out a lot of learning, that's it.


Perfect placed. This is a realistic description. 

Rewatch the fight, guys and pay attention to Weidman and Anderson facial expressions along it and be honest to yourselves about Weidman "dominating" the fight bell to bell or "having Anderson's number".

Begining - stand up:
Anderson relaxed. Weidman concernd. 

Take down/ Ground scramble/ Sub attempt:
Anderson concerned/ focused on exit/ get up. Weidman the same. 

Back to the feet:
Anderson relaxed. Weidman concerned. 

Anderson nullifies Weidman's TD atrempts:
Anderson extra relaxed. His disdain for Weidman's skills becomes evident. Weidman extra concerned and totally lost in his strategy. 

Anderson crosses the line:
Anderson lose all his focus and gives up fighting for pure goofiness. Weidman, unable to implement his TD, still concentrated in winning the fight takes the chance that was given to him, and finally, Weidman looks relaxed after finding Anderson's jaw. 

Weidman knows that, with the exception of KOing Anderson, he didn't do what he wanted in that fight.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

At the time, I 100% believed Weidman adrenaline dumped half way through the 1st. He abandoned his game plan and looked like he had very little 'pep in his step' 

I can't see how anyone thought he was dominating in a stand up exchange in the 1st.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

ptw said:


> The entire night? You say this like the fight was longer than a round and a half. This is what I saw, I saw a guy(weidman) fail to implement his gameplan(takedown silva, GnP and/or submit him) and abandon it to swing for the fences and it worked for him. That's it. The striking and counter striking department has always been Silva's strength, most guys want to avoid it.
> 
> You want to see things that aren't there and make **** up? Go right ahead. If that's how you like to live your life, who am I to tell you otherwise? Not like you're going to listen anyway, it's part of living in a world devoid of reason. Absolutely nothing wrong with living in that kind of world, just shuts out a lot of learning, that's it.




Weidman did'nt fail anything, he took Silva down 30 seconds into the fight and punched him in the face, then he punched Silva in the face while evading Silva's counters standing up which is Silva's game. Silva himself landed zero punches, it was Silva swinging and missing every single time save for a few leg kicks. The fight was not even close before the knock out.

If Weidman would have dominated another fighter Saturday like he did to Silva no one would be questioning it, but because it was Silva he dominated from start to finish everyone has an excuse.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Weidman knows that, with the exception of KOing Anderson, he didn't do what he wanted in that fight.


besides winning in every single aspect of the fight?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

rabakill said:


> besides winning in every single aspect of the fight?


Except for the dance off.


----------



## Gustafsson Fan (Apr 3, 2012)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Perfect placed. This is a realistic description.
> 
> Rewatch the fight, guys and pay attention to Weidman and Anderson facial expressions along it and be honest to yourselves about Weidman "dominating" the fight bell to bell or "having Anderson's number".
> 
> ...


What fight were you watching ?
The ground game made Silva more softened up than Weidman. Silva tried a few attacks but was countered. Silva can try to laugh those hits off but they did hurt. The first left hook from the knockout sequence was without Silva clowning.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Perfect placed. This is a realistic description.
> 
> Rewatch the fight, guys and pay attention to Weidman and Anderson facial expressions along it and be honest to yourselves about Weidman "dominating" the fight bell to bell or "having Anderson's number".
> 
> ...


so you judge a fight based on the emotional state of the fighter? 

you for got: end of fight Weidman relaxed Silva unconscious


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

americanfighter said:


> so you judge a fight based on the emotional state of the fighter?


Wide question...


americanfighter said:


> you for got: end of fight Weidman relaxed Silva unconscious


I did not forget. You were too lazy to read to the end.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

The extent to which Silva fans delude themselves is very amusing. Please don't stop.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Woodenhead said:


> The extent to which Silva fans delude themselves is very amusing. Please don't stop.



People refusing to admit what happened last weekend are still blinded by emotion and have not watched the fight again without being biased.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Woodenhead said:


> The extent to which Silva fans delude themselves is very amusing. Please don't stop.


My favorite is the extent some of his hard core fans go to down play knocking out Silva.

If you would have asked them before that fight how good someone has to be to knockout Silva, they would probably tell you there isn't an MMA fighter good enough on the planet.

Now it's happened and all of this sudden it's not so special. Silva was "careless", Weidman got "lucky", and my personal favorite, Silva "threw" the fight.

This board hasn't been this entertaining Since greasegate.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Yeah, it's always funny when one side of the argument is absolutely right and the other is 100% wrong and there is no possible argument to be had what so ever because the one side said so. Because only one side of said argument ever gets so carried away in a certain direction right?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Woodenhead said:


> The extent to which Silva fans delude themselves is very amusing. Please don't stop.


No joke. Lol

Bresko's sig will be glorious 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Woodenhead said:


> The extent to which Silva fans delude themselves is very amusing. Please don't stop.


I feel the same about the other side. Keep going. 
The younger upgraded top wrestler version of Chael Sonnen could not hold Anderson down and after that could not take him down. The great ADCC grappler prospect couldn't finish the lock Ryo Connan, the can, as referred by Weidman's fans, did.

Take note of Weidman's dues once for all:
He was 100% determined.
He was 100% locked in a mission.
He was 100% professional.
He kept looking for an opening in Anderson's goofinesses, he found one and now he is 100% the legit MW Champion. 

Anything else is a stretch.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

he also, most likely, was ring rusty... and that's not good against the GOAT.

but hey, it's easy to dismiss that.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Chael Sonnen is a better wrestler than Chris Weidman. 

And in answer to the original question: they're Anderson Silva fans. Even when their hero gets taken down and outclassed in the first round and then KOed in the second, they'll still find an excuse or conspiracy to fall back on. The downfall of their reason for being occurred right in front of their eyes, and still they manage to delude themselves into thinking they saw something else entirely. 

Anderson Silva fans are the worst. Bar none.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Chael Sonnen is a better wrestler than Chris Weidman.
> 
> And in answer to the original question: they're Anderson Silva fans. Even when their hero gets taken down and outclassed in the first round and then KOed in the second, they'll still find an excuse or conspiracy to fall back on. The downfall of their reason for being occurred right in front of their eyes, and still they manage to delude themselves into thinking they saw something else entirely.
> 
> Anderson Silva fans are the worst. Bar none.


Steady on tiger. We're not all delusional twats.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Eh, I've had to deal with being grouped in with 'GSP fans' insults for years now. You can deal with it


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

perhaps in pure wrestling Chael is better than Weidman, but when you factor in Weidmans BJJ I'm not so sure in a MMA environment.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

hellholming said:


> perhaps in pure wrestling Chael is better than Weidman, but when you factor in Weidmans BJJ I'm not so sure in a MMA environment.


Unless Silva let him do it on purpose, Chael was able to keep him on the ground for six and a half rounds. Weidman couldn't do that for one full round.

Oh, wait:  Inside Anderson Silva – the real story: the Sonnen case :thumb01:


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Silva was also injured that fight.

a better comparison would be their second fight.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Eh, I've had to deal with being grouped in with 'GSP fans' insults for years now. You can deal with it


Gotta love sports fan prejudice.

I think its pretty mild in MMA. In the UK we happily brand *all* supporters of specific footie teams. For example, everybody knows that all young males from Liverpool are car thieves. Or that all Chelsea fans are racist nazis. And my favourite - All people from Portsmouth are dockland prostitutes. etc.

By comparison you have to deal with GSP fans all being labelled Canadian... which is pretty horrible granted, but not really that bad.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I'd wager you're a Welshman masquerading as a Brit. 

I went there.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

#1. Chris Deserves his just dues regardless of how much Anderson was fooling around. Chris showed up to COMPETE. This is a COMPETITION! Weidman was competing and he won, it's not his fault if his opponent wasn't really trying to compete. And he has the belt and everything that will come with it as his "just dues".

#2. But for those who say Silva fools around like this every fight, I have to disagree. The minute he bent his knees, cocked his head, and pretended to be limp and ko'd standing up, he ceased to be competing. And he has never gone that far in any other fight that I can remember.

Thats why when he actually got dropped 2 seconds later I wasn't sure if it was a joke. Because 2 seconds before that he was pretending to be freaking limp. What a foolish thing to do during a fight. I don't care who you are. It is a competition. Not the Anderson Silva show.

I am excited about the rematch. I feel the rematch will be unpredictable if Anderson shows up to compete to win. and not to compete to show off how "slick" or funny he is.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I'd wager you're a Welshman masquerading as a Brit.
> 
> I went there.


Lolololololololol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

BOOM said:


> Weidman did'nt fail anything, he took Silva down 30 seconds into the fight and punched him in the face, then he punched Silva in the face while evading Silva's counters standing up which is Silva's game. Silva himself landed zero punches, it was Silva swinging and missing every single time save for a few leg kicks. The fight was not even close before the knock out.
> 
> If Weidman would have dominated another fighter Saturday like he did to Silva no one would be questioning it, but because it was Silva he dominated from start to finish everyone has an excuse.


Weidman didn't want to stand with Silva, he wanted to take him down, GnP to finish or submit Silva. He said that this was his plan in countless interviews, and that he did not expect to finish Silva standing in his post fight interviews. 

The only credit I can give Weidman is he knocked out Anderson Silva. No one can take that away from him. He knocked him out cold. How it happened and how the fight went down is a different story, this finish is more ridiculous than that Matt Serra finish IMO.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I'd wager you're a Welshman masquerading as a Brit.
> 
> I went there.


Wales is in Britan breh.:wink03:


----------

